# motor bike racks



## lagold (May 31, 2005)

High everybody,does anybody no of a easylift motor bike rack for sale second hand , and has any autotrial dakota owners fitted one to there motor homes thanks bob.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi lagold

There's one on Ebay at the moment, item No 4625748637, looks cheap to me at £200 buy-it-now.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

lagold,

Check weights before you buy. The rack will withstand 200kg but the towbar you put it on often can only take 80kg, and ~25kg of that can be the Easylifter itself!

Other solutions are there. Should I need to, I know I can mount a 150kg bike on the back of my van and all weights limits are accommodated.

Dave


----------



## lagold (May 31, 2005)

Thanks gaspode had a look on ebay its a early version of the lift .


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Lagold...have you contacted Easylift themselves ?

It's possible that they have reconditioned ones- they seem the sort of thing that people might sell back to the factory as their circumstances change.

Just a thought...!

G


----------



## lagold (May 31, 2005)

*scooter rack*

High back from a holiday saw lots of motorhomes with bike racks still looking for one????????


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

I had occasion to ring Easylifter and enquire about the weight issue.

My enquiry was for the mobility scooter version so there may be a difference.

Weight of Easylifter 35kg.

When I mentioned towball downforce weight was usually 80kg, the answer was that because the Easylifter was fitted to the actual towbar as well as the ball the weight limit was usually around 130kg.

I checked this with Towtal and they agreed.

Nevertheless I am going the Total route with a dedicated towbar cum rack.

Hope this is of help.

Pete


----------



## 89084 (May 13, 2005)

I am selling a hydrolic easylifter at the moment. I have a garage on my new van so the rack has to go, it is gong on ebay on the 15th. It is less than a year ols and Ioaid 595 plus vat. I have used for my Vespa.

Mailmeif anyone is interested.

Luigi


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

The easy lifter Gaspode mentions is either an old model or has been modified, the base on which you load the bike/scooter should be a solid track, so £200 is cheap but there again it is nothing like the current easy lifter that does cost £595.

See here

http://www.easylifter.co.uk/

The weight of the hydraulic lifter is 33kgs quite heavy to handle as well as reducing the weight allowance for your tow-bar.

The current model easy lifter has been on eBay, in fact 3 in the last 6 weeks, they all sold around £300, two had only been used twice so worth checking eBay regularly.

From experience, as I bought one off eBay but sold it the day after as it was too heavy for my vehicle. Excellent rack though if you have the weight carrying capacity.

MHS….Rob


----------



## lagold (May 31, 2005)

Thanks Luigi but the hydraulic is to heavey to put on my van


----------



## lagold (May 31, 2005)

Thanks motorhomersimpson keep looking on ebay .Going to show at peterboro in car to look at what bike racks are fitted to autotrial motor homes could not get a space for van.


----------



## lagold (May 31, 2005)

Thanks for help bought easylift of ebay nearly new very good price


----------



## tattyhead (Mar 21, 2006)

*Bike Rack*

Hi Lagold
We have a new 06 Dakota (Spare wheel on back) with an alko chasis gross weight 3850kg We have had a tow bar fitted that will accept 200kgs. The scooter (Honda Dylan) weighs 120kg the hydraulic lift weighs 35kg making 155 kgs all together Hope this helps
Pauline & Maurice (tattyhead)


----------



## lagold (May 31, 2005)

thank you tattyhead put honda pheaton on rack 120 kg seemsed ok


----------



## tattyhead (Mar 21, 2006)

*bike*

Hi Lagold

Maurice said are you sure about the weight he thought the phaeton was heavier
Pauline & Maurice


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi folks, 

I'm quite new to all this having had a Euramobil Sport 500 for 6 months - great fun.

Anyway, concern here is not so much weight of bike plus rack on the towbar, but the leverage effect of all that weight so far behind the back axle.

I have just changed to a Niesmann Arto, and the centre of gravity for a bike on the back would be about 5 feet behind axle centre. This would make load on the axle considerably more than the weight of bike and carrier?

b16duv


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

b16duv,

See:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-99650.html#99650
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-65431.html#65431

Dave


----------

